

A network hub which allows to send data between arbitrary DCPU-16 machines, demo - ManuelKiessling
https://github.com/ManuelKiessling/dcpu16-networkhub#readme

======
jlongster
I absolutely love the fact that we are recreating all the work that went into
building computers in the 70s and 80s in 0x10c. It's such a great way to learn
the fundamentals of computers and appreciate where we are today. There's lots
of stuff going on underneath my fingers right now.

I can't imagine what it's going to be like to _play_ the game, but it's going
to be awesome. Even if it's just a boring world with DCPU-powered ships, the
community itself will make the game diverse and interesting.

It's pretty obvious who are networking guys, OS guys, and language guys, and
others :)

